# Sun-Times: Bulls close to signing free agent Songaila



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull152.html

I hope this happens by the end of this week - and the amount would be for the 2.2 million left of the MLE.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> ''You have everybody in the league trying to get him,'' Bartelstein said. ''But we're trying hard to make something work with the Bulls. Darius thinks this is a good fit.''


So if this is the case, then why wouldn't the Kings match and trade him later even if extra hit due to the lux tax. 

Does Pax have a backup plan (e.g. send $2+M and Pike to some team and a second rounder to the Kings) if a 3-way S&T with Pargo doesn't work?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> So if this is the case, then why wouldn't the Kings match and trade him later even if extra hit due to the lux tax.
> 
> Does Pax have a backup plan (e.g. send $2+M and Pike to some team and a second rounder to the Kings) if a 3-way S&T with Pargo doesn't work?


Kings can't match, they already gave their entire MLE to Shareef. They also don't have bird rights since he's been on contract with them for only 2 years. And since they're over the cap....

There are only a handful of teams who can offer Darius much more than $2.2M, and my guess is that they're either not offering or Songaila just really wants to play in Chicago. Good news for us!


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Songalia and Skiles will get along very well. Best signing of offseason for Paxson. That good of a player at 2.2 mill. He will get a lot of run.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So will he be starting?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> So will he be starting?


Yes. At SG.

:biggrin:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Kings can't match, they already gave their entire MLE to Shareef. They also don't have bird rights since he's been on contract with them for only 2 years. And since they're over the cap....


Kings can match. (I thought the same thing as you earlier until corrected.) The Kings have Early Bird rights b/c he played there two years. We didn't have those with Duhon. So we had to preserve our MLE. Not an issue for the Kings.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

johnston797 said:


> Kings can match. (I thought the same thing as you earlier until corrected.) The Kings have Early Bird rights b/c he played there two years. We didn't have those with Duhon. So we had to preserve our MLE. Not an issue for the Kings.


This is my understanding, too.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

> the salary-capped Kings have said they have no intention of exercising their right to match any offer sheet Songaila receives.


We have received this information from both Chicago and Sacramento newspapers. 

My guess is Petrie already told Songaila and his agent he won't match. It's not a matter of losing Songaila without compensation, I think it is more of a favor for Darius so he can get playing time somewhere else. Petrie already said he wouldn't be getting any playing time on the Kings. This also makes the Maloofs happy because they won't have to pay $4.4M in luxury tax for a guy glued to the bench the whole year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Kings can match. (I thought the same thing as you earlier until corrected.) The Kings have Early Bird rights b/c he played there two years. We didn't have those with Duhon. So we had to preserve our MLE. Not an issue for the Kings.


Is that the new so-called Gilbert Arenas rule?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

> But Bartelstein said from the start that getting a deal done would be complicated, even though the salary-capped Kings have said they have no intention of exercising their right to match any offer sheet Songaila receives.
> 
> Bartelstein said many other teams have pursued the 6-9, 248-pound Songaila, who averaged 7.5 points and 3.7 rebounds last season for the Kings.
> 
> ''You have everybody in the league trying to get him,'' Bartelstein said. ''But we're trying hard to make something work with the Bulls. Darius thinks this is a good fit.''


so, choose the evil Bulls who do mean things like allegedly spread "dire warnings" about their troubled players and sabatage their careers? Over everybody in the league? 

A Bulls team that trades away all its most talented, bestest players for accused manhole covers? A team with an annoying prerequisite of hard working "scrubs" over real glittery pretty Rickys like Rose?
A team that cares only about cap space and refuses to listen to naysayers who wanted to open the vault quickly for Crawford and Curry? A team that shamlessly decided to be cautious with the Chandler negotiations and heartlessly made him wait? A team with an mean ogre for a coach?

this Darius Songaila guy needs to consult with a couple of "in the know" Bulls board posters. He and his agent don't know what they are doing :biggrin:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Is it tomorrow yet? :biggrin:


----------



## emplay (Jun 9, 2003)

Verified with a source of high repute that Malik Allen got a 2-yr LLE deal - no answer yet on whether it's team or player option for the second year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Next week the Bulls will extend a contract offer to Darius Songaila of Sacramento, according to a team source. Songaila is a restricted free agent, but the Kings aren't expected to match an offer of $2.2 million because they have exceeded the luxury tax ceiling. … Bulls restricted free agent Jannero Pargo is likely to return for the upcoming season.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,7563401.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> Next week the Bulls will extend a contract offer to Darius Songaila of Sacramento,


why wait around?send the offer now..


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

for whatever reason i can't seem to cut and paste from the page but there's a nice quote regarding songaila from ben gordon in the hoopshype rumors section. i guess it's one more reason to be optimistic about this getting done soon...

www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

jbulls said:


> for whatever reason i can't seem to cut and paste from the page but there's a nice quote regarding songaila from ben gordon in the hoopshype rumors section. i guess it's one more reason to be optimistic about this getting done soon...
> 
> www.hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


Nice find.

I'll quote from the Sacramento Bee for you...



> The Kings' restricted free-agent forward has been on the brink of joining the Bulls for weeks, yet Petrie - who has no plans to match an offer - said he still expects Songaila to land in the Windy City.
> 
> Bulls guard *Ben Gordon, who worked out with Songaila in Chicago on Wednesday*, said he has been fitting in nonetheless.
> 
> "He brings a big man who can shoot from the perimeter, and that's going to help us a lot," said Gordon, who - with Kings point guard Mike Bibby - was a guest on the show, Wheel of Fortune. *"I think he's going to be a big part of our success this year.*"


Ben Gordon is talking like Songaila is already on the team! I love it. Pick and roll with Gordon and Songaila is going to be lethal. I'm telling you guys Darius is AUTOMATIC with that deep to mid-range jumper.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

SALO said:


> I'll quote from the Sacramento Bee for you...


OK - Now I really believe that Petrie isn't going to match.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> OK - Now I really believe that Petrie isn't going to match.


The luxury tax hit would be pretty significant for Songaila, considering the big men the Kings already have. Abdur-Rahim, Kenny Thomas, and Corliss Williamson are already on board, so it wouldn't make sense to pay $2.2M + another $2.2M in luxury tax payments just to keep him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

yodurk said:


> The luxury tax hit would be pretty significant for Songaila, considering the big men the Kings already have. Abdur-Rahim, Kenny Thomas, and Corliss Williamson are already on board, so it wouldn't make sense to pay $2.2M + another $2.2M in luxury tax payments just to keep him.


I wonder why they don't rescind their QO to him. If he signs it, they end up paying the luxury tax, right?

Any salary ballast sent their way costs them luxury tax, too.

What are they hoping for?


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I wonder why they don't rescind their QO to him. If he signs it, they end up paying the luxury tax, right?
> 
> Any salary ballast sent their way costs them luxury tax, too.
> 
> What are they hoping for?


Per somebody, a team can't recind their QO unless the player agrees in writing. So Songailia may still want it there to convince the Bulls they should try and swing a 3-way so he gets more money. If Kings recind, they can't do the 3-way.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Per somebody, a team can't recind their QO unless the player agrees in writing. So Songailia may still want it there to convince the Bulls they should try and swing a 3-way so he gets more money. If Kings recind, they can't do the 3-way.


That's not exactly what ****'s faq says:



> Teams can rescind their qualifying offer to a restricted free agent, in which case the player becomes unrestricted. This happened with Toronto and Keon Clark in 2002.
> 
> 
> A signed offer sheet can be rescinded within the 15 day waiting period if all three parties (the player and the two teams) agree. However, they could not do this in order to engineer a better deal (such as a sign-and-trade arrangement) between the teams.


The 15 day period is after an RFA is signed to an offer sheet by a 3rd team.

(I realize the faq isn't up to date with the new CBA)


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> That's not exactly what ****'s faq says:
> 
> The 15 day period is after an RFA is signed to an offer sheet by a 3rd team.
> 
> (I realize the faq isn't up to date with the new CBA)


Someone on this site pulled up the actual CBA and quoted the relevent portion. ****'s FAQ is correct just incomplete. Earlier in the off-season, a player like Curry or Songailia or Keon Clark in 2002 might prefer to be unrestricted. At this point, it's not nearly so advantagous.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Someone on this site pulled up the actual CBA and quoted the relevent portion. ****'s FAQ is correct just incomplete. Earlier in the off-season, a player like Curry or Songailia or Keon Clark in 2002 might prefer to be unrestricted. At this point, it's not nearly so advantagous.


Doesn't seem like it'd be Songaila's choice if he doesn't sign the QO before it's rescinded or he gets another offer.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Doesn't seem like it'd be Songaila's choice if he doesn't sign the QO before it's rescinded or he gets another offer.


Why not? Curry is doing the same thing now as well. He has the QO as a backup while he trys to hammer out something better.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Score update in late morning reported Songaila is looking for a house in Chicago. (So his realtor told every body? They're sending out reporters to all homes for sale in thenNorth suburbs and seeing who shows up?) I drove a friend down to Lake Forest today, I should have gone scouting around the Berto Center to see if Songaila was hanging around.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> Why not? Curry is doing the same thing now as well. He has the QO as a backup while he trys to hammer out something better.


Curry's gambling to some degree. If Pax wanted to, he could rescind the QO. Curry becomes UFA, for sure, but what if NO team makes him an offer? In his case, though, the Bulls claim they want to keep him, so the QO is left out there. Or at least the Bulls might do some kind of S&T if the terms are acceptable to Pax.

In Songaila's case, it seems like the Kings are taking the risk. If he signs ths QO, they can't trade him, and they have to pay a year's worth of luxury tax - tax they claim they don't want to pay.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Songaila watch - The only thing missing in Darius Songaila's transition to Chicago is a contract. The Kings' restricted free-agent forward has been on the brink of joining the Bulls for weeks, yet Petrie - who has no plans to match an offer - said he still expects Songaila to land in the Windy City.

Bulls guard Ben Gordon, who worked out with Songaila in Chicago on Wednesday, said he has been fitting in nonetheless.

"He brings a big man who can shoot from the perimeter, and that's going to help us a lot," said Gordon, who - with Kings point guard Mike Bibby - was a guest on the show, Wheel of Fortune. "I think he's going to be a big part of our success this year."*

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/13572938p-14413269c.html

*Next week the Bulls will extend a contract offer to Darius Songaila of Sacramento, according to a team source. Songaila is a restricted free agent, but the Kings aren't expected to match an offer of $2.2 million because they have exceeded the luxury tax ceiling. … Bulls restricted free agent Jannero Pargo is likely to return for the upcoming season.*

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,7563401.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If Pax wanted to, he could rescind the QO.


No, Pax can't.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*!*

hey kismet! glad to have you back around these parts. just feel compelled to let you know i already posted that tribune link upthread and jbulls and SALO posted the bit from the sacbee. but hey, thanks for the update on the update!


and i'd imagine the signing is a formality - i mean if the guy is already working out in chicago (at the berto or hoops?) then that is a great sign. love the quote from ben.

:smilewink


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: !*



mizenkay said:


> hey kismet! glad to have you back around these parts. just feel compelled to let you know i already posted that tribune link upthread and jbulls and SALO posted the bit from the sacbee. but hey, thanks for the update on the update!
> 
> 
> and i'd imagine the signing is a formality - i mean if the guy is already working out in chicago (at the berto or hoops?) then that is a great sign. love the quote from ben.
> ...


I'm about 90% positive that Ben Gordon has been working out at the Berto all summer. So if Songaila has been working out with Ben, then I can only assume it has been at the Berto and not Hoops.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: !*



yodurk said:


> I'm about 90% positive that Ben Gordon has been working out at the Berto all summer. So if Songaila has been working out with Ben, then I can only assume it has been at the Berto and not Hoops.



Wasn't there an interview with Pax where he said Gordon has been one of the biggest gym rats all year? I'm fairly positive of this.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: !*



jnrjr79 said:


> Wasn't there an interview with Pax where he said Gordon has been one of the biggest gym rats all year? I'm fairly positive of this.


I think he said "the" biggest gym rat logging more time than anyone at the Berto.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Where is he?


----------

